# Single Bike Urlaub



## chayenne06 (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

bin auf der suche nach einem bike-urlaub.  
einziges problem ist nur dass ich single bin und auch sonst im freundeskreis niemand habe, der auf nen mtb-urlaub lust hätte.  
ich hab aber jetzt seit märz ein neues bike und möchte gerne im august für ein paar tage irgendwohin, weiß aber überhaupt nicht was und wie.... wisst ihr irgendwas? also mögliche bike reisen für "singles"? mit geführten touren bzw. anschluss zu anderen bikern? hab jetzt mal das zillertal ins auge gefasst. vom gardasee hab ich auch schon vieles gehört, aber alleine glaub ich ist mir das zu weit. 
bin gespannt ob ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt  
danke schonmal für tips!
viele grüße Ramona


----------



## kroun (1. Juni 2008)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ... einziges problem ist nur dass ich single bin ...



das ist doch kein problem... für viele wäre es ein segen... (für mich gilt das natürlich nicht)

such dir ein hotel, das sich voll und ganz dem bikesport verschrieben hat und zudem familiär und persönlich geführt wird... dort findest du viele  gleichgesinnte und sicherlicher auch anschluss oder so...

auf anhieb fällt mir ein:
www.bikehotel-steineggerhof.com
www.bikehotel-traminerhof.it
www.sporthotel-loisach.at
www.hotel-central.at

die besten bikehotels mit mindestens 3 geführten pro Woche findest du unter www.bike-holidays.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (1. Juni 2008)

na ja, also ein "segen" ist das sicherlich nicht. aber das ist ein anderes Thema 
ja das ist schonmal ein guter tip von dir, mit so nem familiär geführten bikehotel. und südtirol hört sich auch ganz gut an. 
denke aber für august würd ich eher ins zillertal gehen. für den ersten single-bike-urlaub ist mir das etwas näher und lieber  
gibts denn fürs zillertal irgendwelche tips, tolle unerkünfte/hotels? viell. kann ja jemand aus persönlicher erfahrung sprechen? 
das wäre echt super!
danke schonmal!


----------



## Micro767 (2. Juni 2008)

Die ganzen Alpencross Anbieter sind auch voll auf allein Reisende eingestellt ! 
Einzelzimmer oder das Doppelzimmer mit jemanden Teilen, kein Thema. Anschluß gibts dabei sofort !


----------



## chayenne06 (2. Juni 2008)

@micro:
ich möcht noch keinen alpencross machen.... irgendwann mal. 
der urlaub soll nur ein paar tage sein, so 3-5, je nachdem wie lange es ich alleine aushalte 
danke trotzdem. 
hat sonst niemand mehr tips??


----------



## Micro767 (2. Juni 2008)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> @micro:
> ich möcht noch keinen alpencross machen.... irgendwann mal.
> der urlaub soll nur ein paar tage sein, so 3-5, je nachdem wie lange es ich alleine aushalte
> danke trotzdem.
> hat sonst niemand mehr tips??



Dafür weist Du jetzt schon mal bescheid  

Das ist schon mal ein ganz brauchbarer Link: www.bike-holidays.com den Dir kroun d agegeben hat. Da sind viele Unterschiedliche Regionen und Hotels drin ! Kannst Dir auch den Katalog schicken lassen !


----------



## Boogeyman (2. Juni 2008)

Das Sporthotel Loisach kann ich wärmstens empfehlen, ich war dort vor zwei Wochen. In der gleichen Region (Tiroler Zugspitze) gibt es auch ein Cube Hotel. Deutlich günstiger und für einen Single evtl. auch vom Konzept her nicht so schlecht.

Beide Hotels bieten Pakete mit geführten Touren an und gehören auch zu Bike Holidays.


----------



## X.T. (2. Juni 2008)

Hi!

Ich bin in Hannover Übungsleiter für Mountainbike beim Hochschulsport. Wir veranstalten vom 07.-17.08.08 das mittlerweile legendäre MTB Camp Winklmoosalm im "Dreiländereck" Chiemgau/Salzburger Land/Tirol. Es sind jedes Jahr TeilnehmerInnen im Alter zwischen anfang zwanzig und anfang vierzig aus ganz Deutschland dabei (2007 waren es 24 TeilnehmerInnen). Es werden jeden Tag drei geführte Touren angeboten - von Anfänger bis Marathonisti/Alpencrosser. Du findest mehr Infos auf unserer HP (siehe unten), und unter Reisen, Routen und Reviere: "Bikeurlaub zwischen Reit im Winkl und Kitzbühel". Wir sind zwar 10 Tage vor Ort - du scheinst weniger zu wollen, aber bisher war dieser für AnfängerInnen und Pro`s gleichermaßen zugeschnittene Bike-Urlaub immer das Highlight der Saison. Fotos und alle Infos findest du auf unserer HP (siehe unten). 
Hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen!

Gruß,
Carsten


stay on trail - www.mtb-unisport.de


----------



## peter_muc (2. Juni 2008)

ich hab mich auch schon mal umgeschaut -  bin zwar net single - aber zumindest beim biken dann doch... ;-)
mir gefallen die touren hier ganz gut - auch für mich als Einsteiger: http://www.bikealpin.de


----------



## chayenne06 (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo Carsten,
ja das hört sich sehr gut an was du mir geschrieben hast. hab gleich auf der hp nachgesehen, würde mir zusagen. aber mit 10 tagen weiß ich noch nicht so recht. wäre denn noch ein plätzchen frei für ein bayrisches cube-girl??  und wo müsste ich mich anmelden? bin aber keine studentin 

@peter muc:
ja muss ich dir zustimmen, die touren auf der hp würden mir auch gefallen. hab die hp gleich bei meinen favoriten gespeichert


----------



## toddy (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo Ramona,

ich fahre dieses Jahr zum dritten mal bei Carsten mit und kann das ganze nur empfehlen, bin auch schon des längeren kein Student mehr (wie ein großer Teil letztes Jahr) komme auch nicht aus Hannover, sondern aus Stuttgart!
Vor den 10 Tagen brauchst Du keine Bedenken haben, fallen eh zwei Tage mit An und Abreise weg und eigentlich macht fast jeder in der Zeit 1 oder 2 Ruhetage!
Die Unterkunft hat halt eher Jugendherbergsflair, aber bei dem Preis ist das voll i.O.

btw. da ich aus Stuttgart komme, komme ich an Augsburg vorbei und könnte dich einsammeln zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft!

wenn du noch Fragen hast, nur zu!

lg toddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (2. Juni 2008)

Hi Toddy

ja vielen dank für die info. muss sagen bin wirklich sehr begeistert und ich denke ich werd mich anmelden. so komm ich nicht nur mit anderen zum biken, sondern verbring noch eine tolle und gemütliche zeit mit gleichgesinnten. denn im freundeskreis gibts niemandem mit dem ich nen bike urlaub verbringen könnte. und dann so allein im hotel ohne anschluss ist ja auch nix. 
und der jugendherbergsflair ist doch klasse  freu mich drauf. hoffe ein plätzchen ist noch frei für mich?!
werde dich sicherlich mit fragen noch löchern 
bis demnächst dann.
lg Ramona


----------



## X.T. (2. Juni 2008)

Hi Ramona!

Derzeit sind noch freie Plätze verfügbar. Also kein Problem! @Toddy: Es sind 11 Tage inkl. An- und Abreise 

Das Du keine Studentin bist, ist ebenfalls kein Problem. Toddy hat da schon recht. Lediglich der Preis erhöht sich für Gäste um 30,- Euro auf 380,-. Ich denke aber, gemessen an unseren Leistungen ist das immer noch sehr studentisch . Na, und die bayerische Fraktion muss ja ohnehin stark vertreten sein. Dein Anfahrtsweg ist ja beinahe Beneidenswert. Schätze, da würdest Du am 07. August vor mir und den hannoverschen Mitanreisenden auf der Winklmoosalm sein. 
Falls Du noch Fragen hast schau mal unter diesen Link. Dort sollte alles aufgeführt sein. 
Ansonsten kannst Du mich na klar gerne mit Fragen löchern. Und unseren nun schon Ehrengast beim MTB Camp Winklmoosalm, Toddy, bestimmt auch! 
Hey Toddy, Du scheinst ja hier recht aktiv zu sein. Schön von Dir zu hören!


Beste Grüße,
Carsten


----------



## chayenne06 (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo Carsten,
ja der Anfahrstweg wäre sehr kurz für mich 
wenns winter wäre könnte ich schonmal den ofen anheizen, aber im sommer??? 
Kannst du mir noch sagen wo ich mich anmelden darf? unter der tel.nr. der uni?
und zum feiern würde es dann auch was geben während des camps 

freu mich jetzt schon darauf, und ich denke das wird klasse. weißt du schon wieviele dabei sind? 
lg Ramona


----------



## Newbikegirl (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen.
Ich finde das mit dem Camp  ein super Idee. Ich bin auch eher ein Anfänger hätte auch großes Interesse an diese Art von Bikerurlaub , nur leider hab ich mein Urlaub schon fest im Juli eingeplant und dieser geht nicht mehr zu verschieben. Aber vielleicht weiß jemand wann dieses Treffen 2009 wieder stattfindet damit man es besser in seine Urlaubswünsche für 2009    berücksichtigen kann.

Gruß Nadine


----------



## peter_muc (3. Juni 2008)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> @peter muc:
> ja muss ich dir zustimmen, die touren auf der hp würden mir auch gefallen. hab die hp gleich bei meinen favoriten gespeichert



ja stimmt - vorallem haben die auch kürzere Touren für Anfänger wie mich im Angebot... Ich werd nun noch a bisserl üben und dann vielleicht eine September-Tour in Augenschein nehmen...


----------



## chayenne06 (3. Juni 2008)

Guten morgen Peter muc

ja mach dass mal. 
ich hab mich nun für das camp entschieden, werde da gleich noch anrufen und mich anmelden. denke das ist für mich als "alleinstehende" eine super sache. 
du hast ja den vorteil nicht allein zu sein, oder wie ist das mit dem biken mit dir und deiner partnerin? 
und für welche tour würdest du dich entscheiden?? 
lg Ramona


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter_muc (3. Juni 2008)

Hy Ramona,
naja, dieses Radhobby pflege ich derzeit alleine - somit bin ich auch bei meinen Ausfahrten etc. ohne Partner...

was mir gefällt ist TransAlp light Füssen-Riva


----------



## chayenne06 (3. Juni 2008)

ja die tour sieht sehr gut aus, und auf jeden fall machbar. 
musst du dann natürlich erzählen wie es war wenn du die tour gemacht hast!!


----------



## peter_muc (3. Juni 2008)

kannst ja mitkommen, dann brauch ich nix erzählen... ;-)


----------



## chayenne06 (3. Juni 2008)

tut mir leid, 
aber mein urlaub ist dann mit dem camp erstmal verplant.


----------



## X.T. (3. Juni 2008)

Newbikegirl schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen.
> Ich finde das mit dem Camp  ein super Idee. Ich bin auch eher ein Anfänger hätte auch großes Interesse an diese Art von Bikerurlaub , nur leider hab ich mein Urlaub schon fest im Juli eingeplant und dieser geht nicht mehr zu verschieben. Aber vielleicht weiß jemand wann dieses Treffen 2009 wieder stattfindet damit man es besser in seine Urlaubswünsche für 2009    berücksichtigen kann.
> 
> Gruß Nadine



Hi Nadine!

Das ist schade, aber in der Tat findet das MTB Camp auch 2009 wieder statt. Es gibt noch keinen genauen Termin, aber es wird aller Voraussicht nach wieder im August sein (ca. zwischen 03. u. 20.08.). Ich wünsche Dir trotzdem einen klasse Urlaub und ein gutes Händchen bei der Auswahl, für was Du Dich auch immer entscheiden magst. Bis zum nächsten Mal!
Viele Grüße,
Carsten


----------



## chayenne06 (3. Juni 2008)

so Carsten, 
hab mich eben telefonisch angemeldet. bzw. über internet. 
freu mich riesig!! 
lg Ramona


----------



## X.T. (3. Juni 2008)

Super! 
Viel Spaß bei der Vorfreude. Da Du wahrscheinlich, wie viele andere aus dem Bundesgebiet nicht am Vortreffen am 18.07. in Hannover teilnehmen wirst, erhälst Du alle Infos von Michaela Röhrbein vom Zentrum für Hochschulsport H. Das wird u. a. ein Infozettel sein mit empf. Packliste, Adressen u. Telefonnummern, FAQ`s, Verteilung der Fahrgemeinschaften, usw. 
Freue mich und bis spätestens am 07. August auf der Winklmoosalm!

Gruß,
Carsten

Ein Foto von der Alm hänge ich mal an.


----------



## NoMoreStevens (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo Ramona,

kann Dir da Hotel Conrad in Saalbach Hinterglemm
wärmstens ans Herz legen   , war 2006 da und es war wirklich Spitze. Super Gegend, schöne Zimmer super PREIS wir haben pro Nase 250  für eine Woche mit Frühstück, Wäscheservice und geführten Touren bezahlt.Tourentechnisch ist für alle Leistungsklassen was vorhanden von einfach nur schön wie Krimmler Wasserfälle und Talschlußrunde bis Bikepark etc. 
Hier mal ein Link zur gegend http://www.bikecircus.at/
und der Link zum Hotel http://www.hotel-conrad.at/de/home_sommer.asp?Saison=S

Das Hotel ist familiär geführt der "Bascht" und die "Eva" als Hausherren und der "Reini" als ein richtig guter und fitter Guide ( 500hm in 20min) sind Super drauf. Da stimmt einfach alles, wenn Du hinfährst wird es mit Sicherheit ein Top-Urlaub. Die Gäste sind fast ausschließlich Biker und der Anschluß ist somit garantiert. Abends geht's gemeinsam zum Essen und gemütlichen Zusammensein so dass Du keinesfalls alleine rumhängst.

Ich fahr auf alle Fälle nochmal hin, so die Zeit es erlaubt.

Viel Spaß und Gruß aus der Pfalz


----------



## chayenne06 (3. Juni 2008)

hey,

dass ist ein toller tip!! 
hab mir eben (zwar nur kurz da ich in der arbeit bin) die hp vom hotel angeschaut. echt klasse, vor allem der preis!! 280 euro für 7 übernachtungen, und einschließlich touren, wäscheservice usw....
das ist echt top!
auch so ein verlängertes we für nur 114 euro ist echt klasse! müsste ich auch noch ausprobieren. 
also nochmals vielen dank für die tollen tips!
lg Ramona


----------



## thunder1902 (3. Juni 2008)

@X.T. Das hört sich wirklich sehr interessant an! 

Komme auch aus Augsburg - und die 3 Leistungsgruppen pro Tag hören sich auch toll an! 

Mal was anderes als 'ne AX... 

nur die 11 Tage - hmmm.. ob's da an einem Fleck nicht langweilig wird???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (3. Juni 2008)

thunder1902 schrieb:


> nur die 11 Tage - hmmm.. ob's da an einem Fleck nicht langweilig wird???




Nööö  

zumindest nach zwei Teilnahmen noch nicht, ich hoffe, dass es dieses Jahr zum dritten mal auch noch nicht langweilig wird!

Zum Teil können Tourenstartpunkte auch mit Autos angefahren werden!


----------



## chayenne06 (4. Juni 2008)

@thunder1902:
Hallo,
also wenn sich das für dich interessant anhört, dann schau dir doch die hp von der uni an, bzw. die infos zum camp!
ich war auch direkt begeistert, und hab mich gestern nun gleich angemeldet. denke auch dass es dort 11 tage lang nicht langweilig wird! wie toddy schon gesagt hat gibts genügend touren um die hütte herum und auch verschiedene schwierigkeitsgrade. und mit lauter gleichgesinnten ne tolle zeit verbringen, dass wärs doch?!!!
aber musst du ja selbst entscheiden 
gruß
Ramona


----------



## Elfchen (4. Juni 2008)

Muss mich ier mal einklinken  
Gíbts bei der Hannover Uni Tour noch freie Plätze?
Hab erst seid Januar ein Bike und bin noch Anfängerin. Würde aber suuuuuuuuper gerne in Bike Urlaub. Wenn das auch für Anfänger geeignet ist hätte ich auf jeden Fall interssen.
Komm aus Düsseldorf nicht aus Hannover aber das ist hoffentlich nicht schlimme?
Grüße! Elfchen


----------



## toddy (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo Elfchen (schöner Nick),

Düsseldorf sollte wohl kein Thema sein, wenn ich auch aus Stuttgart mitfahren "darf"!

Aber definiere mal Anfänger?!?!?
Ein Marthonläufer der auch noch Extremsportarten betreibt wird mit Sicherheit keine Probleme haben, weder Bergauf noch Bergab auf netten Trails.
Jemand der seit 10 Jahren auf dem Sofa sitzt und der schon beim treppabsteigen Höhenangst hat wird dagegen bestimmt keinen Spaß haben!

lg Toddy


----------



## Elfchen (4. Juni 2008)

toddy schrieb:


> Hallo Elfchen (schöner Nick),
> 
> Düsseldorf sollte wohl kein Thema sein, wenn ich auch aus Stuttgart mitfahren "darf"!
> 
> ...



ok *lach* seh ich ein  
Mach 4-5 mal die Woche Sport (hauptsächlich im STudio). Aber draußen biken ist konditionell ja schon anders als ein Spinnig bike. Bin konditionell bedingt durch kleineres Lungenvolumen (bissl Asthma) nicht so fit wie andere. Hechel also manchmal ein bißchen hinterher. Aber mach nicht nach 2 Std. schlapp.
Fahren hier halt nach Möglichkeit am WE zwischen 25 und 50km. Meist im bergischen. Da gehts gut bergauf und bergrunter..
Meinte mit Anfänger aber eher, dass es mich manchmal echt Überwindung kostet einen downhill zu meistern. Aber es macht mir Spaß und ich will mehr  
Hab ein Fahrtechniktraining bei bikeride gemacht aber das ersetz halt keine Übung.

Und danke wegen Nick


----------



## toddy (4. Juni 2008)

Berg hoch hinterherhecheln mach ich auch immer, da kann Carsten (der Guide von der Hannovergruppe) ein Lied von singen  
Dann müssen die anderen halt noch einen zweiten Kaiserschmarrn essen bis ich ankomme  

Aber wenn du schon mal 50 km gefahren bist und auch schon 3-5 Stunden (reine Fahrzeit über den Tag verteilt, gibt ja schon einige Pausen)unterwegs warst, dann ist das Camp auf jeden Fall was für dich!

Und wenn du bereits einen Technikkurs gemacht hast und dich an downhills rantraust (was meinst du mit downhill, die Schotterautobahn die du Bergauf gefahren bist oder ein Trail mit Wurzeln und vieleicht mal einer kleinen Stufe???) dann ist so ein Camp sehr zu empfehlen! Zum einem sind immer Guides dabei, die dir bei der Fahrtechnik weiterhelfen können und es ist halt auch gut zu sehen, wie andere die Stelle meistern!

Ach, und deine Anfrage in dem anderen Tread bezüglich biken im Sommer in Spanien, würde ich mal vergessen, oder schon mal bei 40 °C in der Sonne geradelt?

lg toddy


----------



## zaphod (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo Ramona!

Ich habe auch immer das gleiche Problem, wenn ich meine Urlaub Plane.
Ich versuche es jetzt mal mit Frosch-Reisen.
Ich fahre ab dem 21.06 eine Woche mit denen nach Saalbach-Hinterglemm in ein Sporthotel mit der Hoffnung nicht alleine in den Bergen rumzufahren



Gruß Klaus


----------



## Elfchen (5. Juni 2008)

toddy schrieb:


> Ach, und deine Anfrage in dem anderen Tread bezüglich biken im Sommer in Spanien, würde ich mal vergessen, oder schon mal bei 40 °C in der Sonne geradelt?
> 
> lg toddy



Im September ist kein Sommer mehr!!!  
Hab halt Angst das im Sept. in Tirol etc. schon Regen ist... oder auf jeden Fall nicht mehr so schön.

Bin schon Treppen gefahren, Trails mit Wurzeln etc... nicht nur Wanderwege   schon alleine bei Bikeride macht man ja viel.


----------



## toddy (5. Juni 2008)

okay, Ende September geht es auch in Spanien  

Aber bei deiner "Erfahrung" wäre die Uni-Tour mit Sicherheit auch etwas für dich, schau dir doch mal die Seite von Carsten an.

Achja, bei Regen kann man ganz toll biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (5. Juni 2008)

> Achja, bei Regen kann man ganz toll biken



ja toddy, da geb ich dir vollkommen recht!
bei regen machts am meisten spass!!
vor allem downhill, so richtig schön vollgespritzt von oben bis unten, einfach klasse!!   

@klaus:
also wenn du noch urlaub hast dann komm doch mit im august ins camp! hast ja hier drin sicherlich davon gelesen.
gruss Ramona


----------



## Elfchen (5. Juni 2008)

Hab mir die Page schon angesehen. Hört sich auch echt gut an nur ist Aug zu früh für mich. Haben da leider grade richtig viel zu tun bei der Arbeit. Deswegen werde ich wohl nicht weg können


----------



## titanflo (5. Juni 2008)

Kann Euch die Kitzbühler Alpen sehr Empfehlen!

Die BikeAcademy bietet super Touren an, und auch Techniktraining für alle klassen. 

www.bikeacademy.at
www.kirchberg.at
www.kitzbühel.at


----------



## Elfchen (6. Juni 2008)

toddy schrieb:


> deiner "Erfahrung"



Das war ernst gemeint mit der blutigen Anfängerin! Eigentlich kann ich nix! Nur weil ich mal durch Wald gefahren bin kann ich nicht gleich biken....

@titanflo: THX! Werd mal schaun  

@chayenne: d.h. Du hast Dich entschieden?


----------



## chayenne06 (6. Juni 2008)

ja elfchen,

hab mich entschieden. ging ziemlich schnell.   bin schon angemeldet. 

gruss Ramona


----------



## X.T. (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem ihr ja schon fleißig seniert habt, will ich hier auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu geben. 
Das MTB Camp Winklmoosalm vom 07.-17. August 08 soll _ALLE_ Personen ansprechen, die sich auf dem Bike wohlfühlen. Das schließt AnfängerInnen genauso wie sehr erfahrene BikerInnen mit Wettkampf- und Alpencrosserfahrung ein. Daher gibt es jeden Tag drei Leistungsgruppen, die von Tag zu Tag in der Besetzung variieren können. Auch schnelle BikerInnen brauchen mal `ne Pause, und noch langsamere/unerfahrenene BikerInnen versuchen wir Übungsleiter zu befähigen, auch mal in einer Leistungsgruppe höheren Niveaus mitfahren zu können. Eine Gruppenbetreuung durch den einzelnen Übungsleiter, der übrigens auch die Gruppenführung mit den anderen Übis von Tag zu Tag wechselt, ist immer gewährleistet. Die Übis reflektieren  untereinander über die täglichen Touren.
Der Hochschulsport ist kein kommerzieller Reiseanbieter. Daher läuft es bei uns auch eher familiär und weniger formell ab. Dennoch kann jede Person dieses Planeten, egal ob SudentIn in Australien, oder Krankenschwester/-pfleger in Greifswald daran teilnehmen. Im Zuge der Studienreform werden es ohnehin immer mehr Gäste als StudentInnen, neben dem auch der Altersdurchschnitt bei ca. 31 Jahren liegt.  Derzeit sind noch freie Plätze vorhanden; es kann sich also noch angemeldet werden. Empfehlen kann ich es jedem, der schon Alpencross gefahren ist (davon hatten wir im letzten Jahr einige), sowie denen die einfach mal das biken in den Alpen ausprobieren wollen. Neben dem besticht ganz einfach das Gruppenerlebnis zwischen und auf den Touren in der herrlichen Natur, sowie auf der Hütte. Wir haben auch dieses Jahr wieder genügend Touren, damit es niemandem langweilig wird. Einige werden, wie Toddy schon sagte , mit Bulli u. Hänger angefahren (Kitzbüheler Horn, Hoher Göll-Königsee/Watzmann, Winterstelleralm-St. Ulrich am Pillersee etc.) 

So nun habe ich wieder `nen ganzen Roman geschrieben, schaut nochmal alle Infos und Impressionen auf unserer HP an und überlegt es euch! Begeistert waren bisher noch alle!

Grüße, Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterES (13. Juni 2008)

NoMoreStevens schrieb:


> Hallo Ramona,
> 
> kann Dir da Hotel Conrad in Saalbach Hinterglemm
> wärmstens ans Herz legen   , war 2006 da und es war wirklich Spitze. Super Gegend, schöne Zimmer super PREIS wir haben pro Nase 250  für eine Woche mit Frühstück, Wäscheservice und geführten Touren bezahlt.Tourentechnisch ist für alle Leistungsklassen was vorhanden von einfach nur schön wie Krimmler Wasserfälle und Talschlußrunde bis Bikepark etc.
> ...



Kann die Angaben nur bestätigen , 
wer dort keinen anschluß findet ist selber schuld


----------



## thunder1902 (25. Juni 2008)

So, bin bei dem Camp nun auch dabei! Wer noch eine Mitfahrgelenheit von Augsburg aus hat, so würde ich mich darüber freuen!!


----------



## chayenne06 (25. Juni 2008)

@thunder1902:
super. noch jemand aus augsburg. ja müssen wir mal sehen wie wir es machen. ich hab leider nur nen punto, das wird sicherlich eng werden, wenn überhaupt 2 räder und gepäck da rein gehen sollten!?? 
gruss Ramona


----------



## thunder1902 (26. Juni 2008)

@chayene: Hab 'nen Fahrradträger, der an alle Autos paßt - aber kein Auto )


----------



## toddy (26. Juni 2008)

@ Ramona und Martin

wenn ihr keine Probleme damit habt, das die Bikes auf dem Auto transportiert werden, kann ich Euch auch beide mitnehmen!

lg toddy


----------



## thunder1902 (27. Juni 2008)

@Toddy: Da hab ich kein Problem damit! Das wär' echt super! Bin dabei!


----------



## ]:-> (27. Juni 2008)

X.T. schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich bin in Hannover Übungsleiter für Mountainbike beim Hochschulsport. Wir veranstalten vom 07.-17.08.08 das mittlerweile legendäre MTB Camp Winklmoosalm im "Dreiländereck" Chiemgau/Salzburger Land/Tirol. Es sind jedes Jahr TeilnehmerInnen im Alter zwischen anfang zwanzig und anfang vierzig aus ganz Deutschland dabei (2007 waren es 24 TeilnehmerInnen). Es werden jeden Tag drei geführte Touren angeboten - von Anfänger bis Marathonisti/Alpencrosser. Du findest mehr Infos auf unserer HP (siehe unten), und unter Reisen, Routen und Reviere: "Bikeurlaub zwischen Reit im Winkl und Kitzbühel". Wir sind zwar 10 Tage vor Ort - du scheinst weniger zu wollen, aber bisher war dieser für AnfängerInnen und Pro`s gleichermaßen zugeschnittene Bike-Urlaub immer das Highlight der Saison. Fotos und alle Infos findest du auf unserer HP (siehe unten).
> Hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen!
> ...



ich bin an der falschen uni 
ist ja genial was ihr da auf die beine stellt 
vll. bis 2009
grüße


----------



## chayenne06 (27. Juni 2008)

wieso bis 2009 warten???
kannst dich sicher noch anmelden!
je mehr umso besser!!
viele grüße 
Ramona


----------



## ]:-> (27. Juni 2008)

hehe, klar,
leider ist (typischerweise mal wieder) genau in der Zeit schon Urlaub gebucht ... sonst hätt' ich mich schon gemeldet


----------



## toddy (10. Juli 2008)

Noch 4 Wochen!!!
Ich freu mich schon auf die Berge, zumindest bis ich hochradle 

lg toddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X.T. (13. Juli 2008)

toddy schrieb:


> Noch 4 Wochen!!!
> Ich freu mich schon auf die Berge, zumindest bis ich hochradle
> 
> lg toddy



Hey Toddy!
Das wird schon! Mit genug Endorphin durch klasse Mitfahrer, schöne Berglandschaften und Sonnenschein kommst Du locker über die Berge. Ich bin sehr gespannt bis wohin dieses Jahr das Leistungsspektrum reicht. Ich vermute beinahe, dass dieses Jahr die leistungsstärkste Gruppe kleiner als letztes Jahr ausfallen wird. Ein Claudius, Jakub oder Hitzi aus dem letzten Jahr ist bisher noch nicht auszumachen. Bin bin sehr neugierig!  Also kein Stress, und schön gewohnt weiter trainieren. Es soll ja alles für Dich und alle anderen Teilnehmer im Bereich des Spaßes liegen! 

Viele Grüße vom Diplomstress geplagten und zu wenig bikenden
Carsten


----------



## chayenne06 (13. Juli 2008)

Hey Carsten,

ich kann dir auch nur zustimmen. bin auch schon sehr gespannt auf alle und auf alles! und kanns bald schon nicht mehr abwarten. aber wie heißt es so schön: vorfreude ist die schönste freude 
und leider komm ich grad auch nicht wirklich zum biken/trainieren. das ärgert mich sehr. 
aber noch bleibt ein wenig zeit.
bis dann 
ciao Ramona


----------



## Deleted 123952 (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo Ramona, Elfchen und alle Single-Biker,

Ihr könnt gerne ins beam-Programm schauen unter www.art-scout.com
Da ist auch immer was dabei, z.B. bike and hike in den Bergamasker Alpen im Sept. oder Ronda Grande Palatina Sept./Okt.

Im August bin ich ausgebucht und mach selber noch Bikeurlaub - allein!

Gruß Rolf


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo

Danke an alle für diese Postings, hab mich gestern auch für das Camp angemeldet.
Bin ja mal gespannt wie ich mich als Kölner in den Alpen anstelle
Freu mich schon riessig

cya
Björn

@Carsten: Nochmals danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## chayenne06 (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo nochmal an alle:

es sind nur noch 9 tage bis zum mtb camp!!! 
ich freu mich schon riesig!!   

viell.gibts ja noch ein paar kurzentschlossene die spontan lust auf das camp haben??? dann nichts wie ran zur anmeldung! wird bestimmt ne tolle sache!!! 

ciao 
Ramona


----------



## thunder1902 (17. August 2008)

So, ich bin jetzt wieder daheim, während die Hannovianer bestimmt noch im Bus nach Hause hocken (mein Beileid....  ).

Der Urlaub war ziemlich genial - hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Vor allem die 3 Leistungsgruppen sind eine super Idee. So hat jeder etwas in seinem Leistungsbereich was. 

Dickes Dankeschön nochmal an die Guides Carsten, Micha und Markus - Ihr wart Klasse - und wenns zeitlich paßt, bin ich nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei!!!


----------



## chayenne06 (18. August 2008)

so, bin zwar noch nicht zuhause vom camp, aber hab wenigstens internet hier im zillertal! 

also die zeit mit den jungs war echt klasse, hat mir unheimlichen spass gemacht!!! ich hab sehr sehr viel gelernt... danke nochmal an alle, für eure unterstützung, eure tipps, euren beistand, und dass ihr mein meckern habt aushalten müssen   

wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich auf jeden fall im nächsten jahr wieder dabei!!
freu mich jetzt schon wieder drauf!
ps: mein bein ist immer noch blau 

lg Ramona


----------



## triafun (13. September 2008)

Möchte den Fred mal wieder beleben, da ich (single) für Oktober was geeignetes zum MTBiken suche inkl. "Anschluss" an andere Radler.
Die Alpen sind zu dieser Zeit wohl eher nicht mehr geeignet und daher suche ich Anbieter in Deutschland.
Alles was ich bisher gefunden habe, bietet zu dieser Zeit leider nichts adäquates für mein Leistungsniveau an. Ich komme vom RR/Triathlon und hab zwar ein Mindestmaß an konditionellen Voraussetzungen...aber meine Fahrtechnik
Habt ihr gute Ideen? Zeit 3 - max.7 Tage, Schwarzwald, Sauerland....singletauglich, Zeitraum 3.10.-15.10.08

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. September 2008)

Im Oktober musst in Deutschland schon viel Glück haben, dass es noch warm genug zum Mountainbiken ist. Wieso willst du den nicht z.B. nach Südtirol? Das lohnt sich doch für 1 Woche auch die Anfahrt. Da kommt halt doch noch mal richtig alpines Feeling auf und super Touren gibt es en masse ebenso wie schöne Hotels, bei denen du auch "Anschluß" findest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triafun (14. September 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Im Oktober musst in Deutschland schon viel Glück haben, dass es noch warm genug zum Mountainbiken ist. Wieso willst du den nicht z.B. nach Südtirol? Das lohnt sich doch für 1 Woche auch die Anfahrt. Da kommt halt doch noch mal richtig alpines Feeling auf und super Touren gibt es en masse ebenso wie schöne Hotels, bei denen du auch "Anschluß" findest.


Letztendlich ist es eine Preisfrage, der Anfahrtsweg nach Südtirol ist halt ordentlich weit für mich. Und da ich das ganze Jahr über Rad fahre, wäre der Oktober in Deutschland nicht sooo schlimm - nur auf Regen kann ich gut verzichten


----------



## X.T. (15. September 2008)

Hallo liebe TeilnehmerInnen des vergangenen *MTB Camps Winklmoosalm 2008*!

Nun sind wir schon wieder beinahe einen Monat vom Camp zurück. Sind sicherlich schon wieder die eine oder andere Runde in heimischen Gefilden gefahren, und stellen uns mental so langsam auf den nahenden Herbst ein. 
Ich möchte mich hier in aller Öffentlichkeit noch einmal bei euch für eine tolle bikereiche, spaßige und unterhaltsame Zeit in einem mal wieder tollen Bikerevier bedanken. Danke! Es war einfach mal wieder klasse!!! Ich freue mich einige von euch im nächsten Jahr möglicherweise wieder zu sehen!
Vielen Dank auch an unseren stets gut gelaunten Hüttenwirt Dirk!!!  

Alles Gute u. lieben Gruß,
Carsten

Das nächste MTB Camp des Hochschulsport Hannover findet aller Voraussicht erneut im August nächsten Jahres statt. Alle Infos auf der Homepage der MTB Gruppe des Hochschulsport Hannover.


----------



## chayenne06 (15. September 2008)

Hey Carsten,

ja es war wirklich eine wunderschöne Zeit! 
Wäre super wenns nächstes Jahr wieder stattfinden könnte. ich wäre auf jeden fall mit dabei; aber sicherlich nicht mehr die letzte am berg! 
hab so nen spass bei den trails gehabt, so dass ich nun wahrhaft überlege, mir ein bike mit mehr federweg zuzulegen.  dass wär doch was!!
Jep, Dirk war auch spitze! Und er hat uns super bekocht 
bis dann

grüßle Ramona


----------

